# Drinking and Flying



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

All you witches out there, please think before you start drinking.

Drinking and flying don't mix.

Note# Graphic Pitcure


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hard to get a witch drunk, probably texting.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's too funny, nice job Danny


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Hard to get a witch drunk, probably texting.


Good call lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely good for a chuckle.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

She looks a lot like my ex-wife.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> She looks a lot like my ex-wife.


Major improvement over my second ex.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Not really kind you two but funny just the same,


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Funny.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like my first grade teacher. What is graphic about the picture?
Bumper sticker- If you are going to drive, don't drink. You might hit a bump and spill some.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I was in Astoria, Oreogn recently and the city has posted several of these figures on light poles downtown. Always good for a chuckle.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> She looks a lot like my ex-wife.


Did we marry sisters back then?

HJ

37 years with the present one!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@honesttjohn: John, an old man told me one time there ain't nothing better than a good woman and nothing worse than a bad one. Like you I've got a good one now but had to go through a bad one to get this one.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got you beat! 44 years, 5 months, but who's counting?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

*I was rear ended!*

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240010&thumb=1


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Got you beat! 44 years, 5 months, but who's counting?


I've always said that once you hit 25 years you got a pretty good idea what "forever" will be like.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@honesttjohn

Yup, just crossed 50 this year and the last 25 seem to be a continuum


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not saying it's bad, but a good barometer of the future.

HJ

37 years today!!!


----------

